# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Video: OCR-Software - Hohe Erkennungsrate - Texterkennung mit Grafik in .odt Dokument

## warumlinux

Wie man in Ubuntu, die Abbyy kommandozeilenbasierte Texterkennungs-OCR-Software installiert und anschließend so konfiguriert,
dass Grafiken im Dateibrowser mit einem Mausklick ausgewählt werden können,
das Layout und der Text automatisch erkannt wird und das ganze als
editierbare .odt Datei, inkl. Grafiken für Libre-Office gespeichert wird.  :Big Grin: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3UqEe1K9RA
Nett wäre ein Daumen hoch, wem es gefällt und selbst verständlich auch ein Daumen runter, wer es nicht gut findet.
Alle Anregungen und Kommentare unter dem Video sind willkommen, so fern sie nicht beleidigend sind.

----------

